

Co-founder wanted for a BaaS startup - macbroadcast

Hello geeks, nerds, developers and co-founders around the globe,  i hope its appropriate to post to this list.<p>My name is marc manthey from cologne germany and i spend most of my life in music studios
before i started to become interested in the world wide web. I learned that code change the world not music and the web has become a part of our daily live and technologie evolved rapidly in the past years.<p>In august i came across an interesting peer 2 peer project called bem.tv on github and  after i digged a bit deeper i found out, its all made with javascript, therefore Nodejs , Angularjs and WebRTC are the new canditates for the realtime (mobile) web and APIs become the  currency in an opensource world.<p>I found one of the most sophisticated WebRTC APIs out there, which obviously disapeard shortly after i decidet to use it  and now i am looking for a co-founder , partner for a new startup to reestablish it as a fremium BaaS.<p>What i dont want - grow quick and exit<p>My goal is to find a dedicated team and boostrap everything from startup, without any money involved to create a product that people love. Remote work is possible.<p>What you need to have - You need to be able to reproduce complex structures and authentification with JWT, angularjs and rest APIs.<p>What i can offer -  100% commitment and passion to learn whats required,i have HTML skills and a great network and a vision.<p>Currently i am learning angularjs and play around with tools to create  APIs, like strongloop, swagger and apigee.<p>If you feel appealed with the discription and want to be part of a new beginning, feel free to contact me.<p>Mail: marc@let.de  phone: +4915773329231 Some example backend screenshots and API description at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;macbroadcast.org  all code is available on github.<p>Thanks for you attention<p>Looking forward to hear from you
======
macbroadcast
Nobody ?

------
macbroadcast
well...

